# Verbal Defense and Influence - Burlington PD January 10, 2012



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

This is great training for officer safety and to reduce your risk of lawsuits. Gary Klugiewicz, is employed by PoliceOne (Police Officers, Cops & Law Enforcement | PoliceOne) as a Use-of-Force subject matter expert, researcher, program developer, and training specialist.

*Verbal Defense & Influence Basic Course
Burlington Police Department on January 10, 2012.
45 Center St., Burlington, MA 01803, 781-272-1212*

*Date:* January 10, 2012

*Trainer: *Gary Klugiewicz - 414-688-5572
*Fee: *$199
*Host Contact: *Lieutenant Glen Mills 781-505-4945

*Course Description:* Download 

*Registrar:* Northeast Wisconsin Technical College
*Registration:* Visit NWTC Corporate Training - Public Safety* Registration Page

*

Or Contact NWTC:
Email: [email protected]
Toll free: (800) 422-NWTC, ext: 7174
Direct: (920) 498-7174
*What Happens Next:* You will receive an email notification upon registration. Approximately a week prior to class another email with more detailed information will be sent.
*Cancellation and Refund Policy: *
•The Instructor/Agency reserves the right to cancel this class if there is insufficient enrollment. If this class is canceled, you will be notified and a full refund of your payment will be issued by check or credit card, depending on original form of payment.
•If you must with draw from this class and notify NWTC prior to the start date, you will receive full refund of payment by check or credit on your credit card, based on original form of payment. Without prior notification, no refund will be issued.
_If you have specific questions about the course, please contact either the course instructor or the host contact_


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The date for this has been changed to March 19, 2012. http://vistelar.com/training-calendar/mar-19-13-ma-vdi-klugiewicz/


----------

